
Amazon EC2 Instances with Up to 8 Nvidia  Tesla V100 GPUs (P3) - bbgm
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-amazon-ec2-instances-with-up-to-8-nvidia-tesla-v100-gpus-p3/
======
jlebrech
how much to per hour with windows?

I want to do this.

[https://lg.io/2015/07/05/revised-and-much-faster-run-your-
ow...](https://lg.io/2015/07/05/revised-and-much-faster-run-your-own-highend-
cloud-gaming-service-on-ec2.html)

~~~
lostmsu
He never mentions price of traffic between yourself and EC2 instance in cost
estimates.

------
ktta
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15556789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15556789)
(even though this was submitted slightly earlier, due to the comments there)

